
Show HN: Clojure on Kubernetes Quickstart - jwhitlark
https://github.com/jwhitlark/clj-on-k8s-quickstart
======
jwhitlark
Also on the Clojure SubReddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/8c1j0l/clojure_on_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/Clojure/comments/8c1j0l/clojure_on_kubernetes_quickstart_includes/)

